# 9/1/13



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished near Spur today. 3 bites. One superchicken, one ****** around 100#. Lost a 500#+ blue.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like a heck of a bite. i'll be glad when we can get back on the water.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Fished near Spur today. 3 bites. One superchicken, one ****** around 100#. Lost a 500#+ blue.


How far out till you got some change in color of the water. I heard last week that there was good color water just north of the spur


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We were just NE of the tip of the Spur...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds fun, my buddies are out there right now. Left at noon yesterday coming home tonight at dark.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for the trip Wade! Slow bite, but a good time for sure. That blue got the ol' adrenaline going for a while....buck


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to have ya' back onboard again Buck!!!! Enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a big white! Congrats on a good trip.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report Wade. Hopefully I'll have something good to say tomorrow evening


----------

